# What causes burning stools?



## TaniaF (Jan 23, 2001)

Could it be acidic foods I eat? or just an irritation thing? Seems to happen after tomato sauce for sure.My daughter gets this too--we think we have too much acid in our systems.Any thoughts?Tania


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:Could it be acidic foods I eat?





> quote:-we think we have too much acid in our systems


Neither of these ideas make any sense physiologically.However, if were malabsorbing carbohydrates, it would make the stool more acidic. I'm not sure that would cause a problem though.I suspect the most likely cause is hypersensitivity around the anal canal.


----------



## hunter3000 (Apr 30, 2002)

well,i have ibs and gerd,if i eat something with tomato in it ,it burns badly with the gerd,then mixing with stomach acid,i believe it would burn alot in the other end too,if i eat spicy food,i get the same thing,just a though...


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:,i believe it would burn alot in the other end too


I don't know why tomatoes seem to worsen GERD, but it doesn't make sense that it would affect the other end unless whatever the burning causing agent was made it all the way through the gut undigested and unaltered.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

A thought: you might consider a bath with this http://www.bayercare.com/domoboro/ in it. Ask your doctor.


----------



## TaniaF (Jan 23, 2001)

Flux,It's a stange phenomena, some days it burns and other days it doesn't. That's why I thought acidic foods could be to blame. Another note (and I'm not sure if it relates), when I take a urine test, the test strips show very acidic urine. Tania


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:when I take a urine test, the test strips show very acidic urine.


I don't think it is related to the burning stools, though. Do you drink a lot of cranberry juice or are you on an Atkins-like diet? What does your doctor say about this?


----------



## Tlyon (Feb 20, 2001)

That happens to me when I eat spicey foods, other times when I get watery D. I thought that it maybe bile? I mean when you throw up alot that is all that will come up after awhile, so it makes sense to me. I have had this happen to me for so long now, I can honestly say that I don't give it much thought anymore.


----------



## Bozo (Nov 13, 2002)

I also get that same thing( Isn't it painful







ouch!!I thought I was the only one that had that...) I think it's because my body produces to much yeast. A few years ago they tested my stools and the result showed a high amout of yeast in my stools . So I try to stay away from foods that make yeast worst (cheese, mushrooms ect.) and eat yogourt with acidophilus I find that helps.I hope it helps you.


----------



## vogue777 (Jan 23, 2002)

Tomatoes are acidic (don't disagree with me FLUX! =])I know when I eat them they seem to give me heartburn and mess with my gut. Salsa and chili... that's rough stuff!ben


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:I think it's because my body produces to much yeast.


The body does not produce yeast. They are their own organisms. It is not abnormal to have some yeast in the gut They generally donï¿½t cause a problem unless one consume a lot of antibiotics and then it is a temporary effect.


> quote:Tomatoes are acidic


So?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

The bath sounds like a good idea Tania. Also, yup chili peppers can do it for me too Vogue, lol. However, I haven't been able to connect that feeling with acidic foods necessarily. Other times it is because the tissues down there are irritated for some reason. I perhaps missed a spot during "cleanup" or have been having a lot of D and doing a lot of wiping, which can probably cause irritation in itself.I use OTC products like hemmie ointment or plain old hydrocortisone ointment to put out the fire "down there".BQHope you feel better soon.


----------



## Bozo (Nov 13, 2002)

Flux,I know yeast is not abnormal but some people have too much yeast which is alot more then a temporary problem and I lot more things affect yeast in your body than antibiotics. And I still believe that's why it burns sometimes when I have BM because I don't eat spicy foods but if I watch the amount of cheese I consume it's better.I don't know I could be full of ####(HAHAHA)







But it seems to work for me.Bozo


----------



## CeCe (May 16, 1999)

I have no large intestine anymore and those of us with a J-pouch are familiar with "Taco Butt" or "Butt Burn" from time to time. As a preventative I use Desitin ointment. The more zinc oxide, the better. Foods with tomatoes in them are a sure trigger for butt burn as is red wine (for me). I do not limit myself from enjoying any food or drink. I just prepare my back end before doing so!


----------



## Bloatarama (Oct 14, 2002)

I too get what I call "Flaming Hoop Syndrome". I can't relate it to any food. Had a bad case of two attacks of D yesterday and one episode today and burned all times, no tomatoes eaten today, I always thought it related to a "fissure". Is this wrong?


----------



## Clancy Garner (Apr 5, 2000)

Tania,For me there are two different types of burning.First is when you have the frequent D and it basically get raw... you know where you have to pat instead of wipe. For that you can use a squirt bottle and put a little betadine in if you want. Also the wipes with witch hazel help too.The second case is not liquid stool, often more like a paste than formed. I have a mild set of 'roids and a lot of activity can get them irritated, sometimes even bleeding. (It's the fresh red blood.) When they are inflamed and the stool stays on the roid it really burns. Sometimes, the internal roids continue to burn and I have to stand for a while.There is a third event that is unlikely... We produce natural methane and if there is a spark or open flame it has been known to burn!Clancy


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2003)

Clancy is correct about causes of the burning. In addition, I have external hemorrhoids and an anal fissure that really sting and itch when I have this problem. My doctor (a proctologist and gastroenterologist) told me to avoid acidic foods like citrus and tomato sauce, since it could easily make the irritated anal skin worse. And he also said that dairy products can cause rectal itching/burning for some people. He was right, at least in my case. I avoid those foods, keep the area clean, and use witch hazel a lot. It really solves the problem for me, at least most of the time. Hope this helps.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:My doctor (a proctologist and gastroenterologist) told me to avoid acidic foods like citrus and tomato sauce


I don't see the connection how this could be connected acidity of the food.


----------



## Italianchristine (Aug 5, 2002)

Flux, how do you explain burning stools after eating hot wings or spicy foods?


----------



## Clancy Garner (Apr 5, 2000)

Italian,lots of methane


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote: how do you explain burning stools after eating hot wings or spicy foods?


Hot wings are ï¿½hotï¿½ because they contain capsaicin, which is a substance p agonist. I would figure most of these chemicals are largely absorbed in the small bowel and donï¿½t reach the other end. But it would be a simple explanation if some got this far and caused it in this fashion.


> quote:lots of methane


Huh?


----------

